# Our yard and lilacs this spring



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

I promised some lilac pictures so here are a few. Hope you enjoy.







This shows the view to the west side of our front yard. This is part of a large semicircle of lilac bushes in a double row. There is a walk path behind them and another row of lilacs at the fence behind.







Other end of the same semicircle, more or less mid front yard.







Another view of the west group. I love the color variations in this grouping and planted them this way for the effect.

I have plenty of other pictures from years past and so on. I was letting a friend play with my new camera and he took these and about 50 others.

Bill


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Very nice pictures and gorgeous flowers. I don't do plants, flowers,............they hate me. I can touch them and they will die. No joke. I do love looking at what OTHER people can grow. I don't know the difference in a Tulip and a Rose (that's a bit of an exageration)
3 years ago we bought tomato plants. I planted them. They either died or just didn't do very well. The next year we bought tomato plants. My husband planted them. We ate tomato sandwiches all summer. The next year, they were doing good but the deer ate most of them. That was ok. So, I just admire. No touchy.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Bill,

Your lilacs are definitely in bloom, and what a delight for the eyes they are.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Great pictures! That's what I'm working for in my back yard. 
My plants can't grow fast enough. I planted plenty of flowers for the hummingbirds so they are happy. My Oleanders are for privacy and waiting impatiently for them to grow.
I planted a plum tree last year and I have one plum and boy am I excited. We have a grape vine that has grapes. I hope I can get to them before the bugs or the sun.
I'm not much of a gardener. I plant, I water and their on their own.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

The flowers are beautiful, but the fragrance must be close to heavenly.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Exactly what I was thinking Feather 

The pictures are wonderful and I can only imagine the fragerant air -- I would LOVE it!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I so love lilac bushes! My grandparents had loads of them in their front yard. They also had tons of irises which I also love. Nobody has lilacs here in So. Cal. .. guess they don't grow well here or something.

Enjoyed the photos, Bill .. lovely lilacs that you have there!

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Bill,

Thank you for the pictures. The lilacs are gorgeous! We don't see them here as it isn't cold enough for them in the winter. These are a treat for the eyes.

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Ahhhh, the sight......Ahhhhhhhhh, the scent......HEAVENLY!!

Beautifully done, Bill!

Terry: I remember, as a kid, living in San Antonio, TX, I had to weed the Iris that grew down on either side of our front sidewalk and along the side of the house BEFORE I could go to the movies!

I have a love/hate relationship with Iris to this day... 

Shi


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*There are lilacs that will grown in CA*

Dr Joel Margaretten discovered that lilacs just need dormancy, not necessarily cold, in order for them to bloom. He grew them somewhere in the desert in CA to prove this.

There are a few that don't need either one and will bloom anywhere but the only one that I can think of is called Lavender Lady. It looks like an old fashioned lilac and will bloom anywhere.

We have a couple that have rebloomed after a dry summer and I suspect that they would bloom in a warm climate as well. One is called primrose and is the only yellow lilac in existence. It was discovered in a green house in the 1940's by a grower in Holland, named Dirk Maarse. He also created or discovered the only picotee edged lilac which is named sensation. They are both freaks of nature and have not been duplicated by anyone. I have tried to make a better yellow but have as yet, failed. It takes many years to find what you have created with a lilac.

Another is Nedezhda, which is Russian and means hope. It is a blue with double flowers. This plant has rebloomed in my yard after a dry summer.

It does smell good in our yard in April and May. It just drifts into the house and the neighbor's houses as well. We have so many that you can smell them from pretty far away.

Bill

Bill


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the info, Bill! I'll have to see if my friend (cat rescue lady) at the Green Thumb Nursery can get me some of those Lavendar Lady bushes. I would LOVE to have lilacs. I grew up in Northwest Kansas which is where "my" lilac bushes were when I was a child. We also had apple, cherry, and peach trees .. also lovely blooms and smells.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Beautiful pictures, I'll have to show them to my mom; she loves lilacs. We do have some that have already bloomed here in N. Cali. I don't know their name though.  But they're purple!


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Ours are all done too*

These pics are from early May. It's a short season of enjoyment but it lasts 6 weeks or so for us because we have early, mid season and late varieties.

Bill


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Bill, your lilacs are so beautiful and I agree with the others, the scent must be absolutely divine. Thanks for the treat.


----------

